# My new site



## hcazycips (Mar 17, 2004)

im new to the forum. and somewhat new to photography. visit my site www.geocities.com/zyouse and let me know what you think.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Mar 18, 2004)

Nice work, there's some interesting photos there. I like the multiples of you.


----------

